# How to choose a good mini projector?



## JoyceA (Jul 15, 2016)

right now i would like to buy a nice and budget mini projector, so anyone can give me the advice,my budget is 50usd.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

in my opinion there is no such thing as a good $50 projector. Even used a decent projector will cost a couple hundred.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I would agree... 50 bucks... that's going to be near impossible to achieve.


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

While I agree that $50 isn't going to get you a great projector, there are 3 "different" projectors on Amazon in the $40-$50 neighborhood... I state it like that because even the most cursory examination of these items reveals that they are all the same unit re-badged for their respective sellers. 

What you're going to get, assuming that you get one that works, is a projector that will probably give you a workable image up to about 65" maximum, and at a native resolution of 480p. Two of these guys claim they'll run at 1080p, but I'm curious as to how good it will look. When you skimp on cost in the projector world, you lose ground on a few key specs: (in no particular order)

*Brightness* Good bright lamps are expensive. Cheap lamps are not bright. 
This particular unit says it has a LED lamp. This means you might get a brighter light in a smaller package, at least in theory.
*Contrast Ratio* This is the measure of the brightness of white compared to the darkness of black. Good contrast ratios are required for blacks to be nice and dark and therefore readable to the viewer. 
This particular unit boasts a 300:1 ratio, which is not very good. 
*Color Rendering* A variety of factors affecting the projector's ability to display the colors as presented by the source material. It isn't really a numeric spec as much as a sum of all the qualities (or lack thereof) of the projector. Cannot be described in absence of the final viewing environment, as ambient light and projection surface are critical factors. Other factors will help predict how this projector will perform, such as the color temperature of the lamp. In the case of the unit in question, the LED lamp says its temp is 16770K. That's insanely high, and will project a very "cold", blue-heavy light. We can predict from this number that the projector in question may render colors nearer the red end of the visible spectrum poorly, or that the overall rendering will be uneven. For office/meeting/multimedia presentation purposes, this may not be an issue. For watching movies, it may prove distracting. But if the viewers are not critical of these sorts of details, it may also go unnoticed. 
*Image Resolution*The pixel count, in H x V. More pixels = finer image. It also means that individual pixels are less visible. As the image gets larger for a given pixel count, the image will become progressively more "grainy". Single pixels will be visible and possible distracting. 
*Motion Blur* Depending on how fast the device generating the colored image can react, one frame may bleed into the next. Better projectors handle this problem more elegantly. 

A cheap projector would, in theory, perform worse in all of these categories than a more expensive one. But, you may get lucky. At $50, it isn't an expensive experiment. If you're feeling saucy, buy one and let us know how it looks. Oh, and we love pics.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

VanessaHunteraa said:


> You may need to see the spec, such as :
> 
> Lighting brightness
> Contrast ratio
> ...


Specifications on those kind of cheap projectors are almost certainly "greatly exaggerated" there is no point in reading them as they mean nothing.


----------



## lugeidx4 (Nov 19, 2018)

With a native resolution of only 800 x 480, the Elephas 1200 lumens LED mini portable projector might not be the best small projector you can buy, but it’s certainly the best budget one. It can scale up to full HD, but you’ll lose some quality as its not the native resolution


----------



## shayan99 (Dec 23, 2019)

Before buying any electronic product we should review them properly...

suppose If I buy a mobile and after coming home see the camera doesn't open then that would not so happier for me

so, before buying a projector intelligent man should check review 

many happy users like me feel assured from https://projectoreviews.com/


----------



## ryancormier123 (Mar 1, 2021)

Some people like really bright lights ruining their vision so they can buy poor quality products and they can't tell the difference. These days, home projectors can do much more than show off photos from your latest vacation. Whether you're gaming, working, or watching home movies. I picked the "ELEPHAS 2020 WiFi Movie Projector" for just under 150$ from ReviewLog and its the right model for me. It's designed with the latest WIFI connection which compatible with the Android/iPhone/Windows 10. Synchronize the smartphone screen just need a once-time WIFI connection.


----------



## Drilkens (May 3, 2021)

ryancormier123 said:


> Some people like really bright lights ruining their vision so they can buy poor quality products and they can't tell the difference. These days, home projectors can do much more than show off photos from your latest vacation. Whether you're gaming, working, or watching home movies. I picked the "ELEPHAS 2020 WiFi Movie Projector" for just under 150$ from ReviewLog and its the right model for me. It's designed with the latest WIFI connection which compatible with the Android/iPhone/Windows 10. Synchronize the smartphone screen just need a once-time WIFI connection.


What is the maximum distance for high-quality signal transmission over Wi-Fi?


----------



## VSKP2004 (Oct 25, 2021)

Hi, there!
You can choose a laser UST projector and Vividstorm flooring projector screen.
It is very hot and popular on Youtube.
I just bought one of 120 inch S pro floor rising screen from Vividstorm screen.
It has a very sharp and Vivid image.





Vividstorm S Pro 120 Inch Electric Tension Floor Screen For Ambient Light Rejecting Ultra Short Throw Laser 4k Projection Screen - Buy Ambient Light Rejecting,Screen For Ultra Short Throw Laser 4k Projector,Floor Rising Projector Screen Product on Alibaba.com


Vividstorm S Pro 120 Inch Electric Tension Floor Screen For Ambient Light Rejecting Ultra Short Throw Laser 4k Projection Screen - Buy Ambient Light Rejecting,Screen For Ultra Short Throw Laser 4k Projector,Floor Rising Projector Screen Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com


----------



## Adamfe (Oct 29, 2021)

My friend bought a XGIMI Elfin a few days ago, I think it is very portable,maybe you will be interested in it .


----------



## VSKP2004 (Oct 25, 2021)

Adamfe said:


> My friend bought a XGIMI Elfin a few days ago, I think it is very portable,maybe you will be interested in it .


hi, thank you for your suggestion.
It looks like the ANSI of this XGIMI is a little low.
The ANSI is 800 lumens.
I will go for a laser UST projector.
It will Vava or Samsung.
And i also will choose a Vividstorm 120 inch projector screen.


----------



## rrichard6 (Nov 7, 2021)

also, I'm after a projector at a bargain price for under £1500 I want it to do the biggest diagonal screen size image possible at a distance of about 12 feet from sitting away from the screen
I'm after a 4k projector for top-notch visuals best home planetarium I want it to give me the best visuals currently available I want it for really show off the very latest blockbuster movies special effects films and the same for gaming as well

what 4k projector is currently out there for the price would give me a top-notch picture quality at this price

also, what is the no1 4k projector for the same information I asked for doesn't matter of price
also, i want it so I can connect a mobile phone to it


----------

